# Cycle meter vs strava on I phone 4s



## Pjays666 (2 Dec 2012)

I notice from this site that everyone seems to use strava app. I have been using cycle meter for the last couple of months and find it great why does everyone seem to go with strava is there something I am missing


----------



## gaz (2 Dec 2012)

I use a garmin to track my cycling.
Uploading to the strava site allows you to compare how you are doing against others and makes you push harder of those climbs to get better times.


----------



## Liamjc90 (2 Dec 2012)

I think most people use strava because it adds a competitive element to your everyday cycling which a lot of people enjoy its normally pretty accurate to and provides a good deal of information for free. Most people own a smart phone these day and carry it everywhere they go so its one less piece of kit to take along with you.


----------



## Pjays666 (2 Dec 2012)

Okay then so the app I am using is fine for me as I do most of my cycling on canal towpaths as I enjoy the scenery and peace and quiet although I can't upload any info of rides on here I don't think


----------



## Liamjc90 (2 Dec 2012)

Can you upload the data from the App/cycle computer to a computer? If you can you should be able to upload the data to the site, just use the upload a file button next to the post reply.


----------



## macmerry saint (5 Dec 2012)

I use cyclemeter and email rides direct to Strava from my I phone. I prefer the info on cyclemeter but Strava is good for comparing my speed to other riders.


----------



## lulubel (5 Dec 2012)

I have a Garmin and upload my ride data to Strava.

I use Strava because I like being able to see how my performance on climbs improves with increased fitness (and skill, in the case of mountain biking). I can create segments of my rides to see how I'm doing, and also see my progress on segments that other people have created.

Strava also enables you to see all the created segments in an area of the map, which helps me to find new and challenging climbs, and I also like to look at the routes other people are riding, which gives me ideas of other places to ride that I might not have considered before.

As you may have gathered, I spend a lot of time on Strava!


----------



## surfatwork (5 Dec 2012)

I use an app called Runkeeper (on Android). tracks my rides on gps, uploads my rides to the web (runkeeper.com) and provides a fair amount of info for a free app. doesnt measure cadence/heart rate etc.....or if it does, I dont know yet.


----------



## Pjays666 (6 Dec 2012)

Excellent thanks for all the replies will look at e mailing my info to strava as am really comfortable with cycle meter and like layout cheers all


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> I have a Garmin and upload my ride data to Strava.
> 
> I use Strava because I like being able to see how my performance on climbs improves with increased fitness (and skill, in the case of mountain biking). I can create segments of my rides to see how I'm doing, and also see my progress on segments that other people have created.
> 
> ...


Try this if you havn't already. http://veloviewer.com/



Pjays666 said:


> Excellent thanks for all the replies will look at e mailing my info to strava as am really comfortable with cycle meter and like layout cheers all


You can export it as a gpx, (according to the front page) you can then import that into strava, its what I used to do with endomondo.


----------



## Pjays666 (6 Dec 2012)

macmerry saint said:


> I use cyclemeter and email rides direct to Strava from my I phone. I prefer the info on cyclemeter but Strava is good for comparing my speed to other riders.


Thanks for the info an you explain how I do that ie what e mail etc


----------



## MattHB (6 Dec 2012)

There's no contest between cycle meter to strava. Set up the email properly and you export tcx files straight to your strava account or anywhere else.


----------



## Pjays666 (7 Dec 2012)

Thanks everyone I have managed to upload all my info to strava hope we can all get out on the bikes soon as snow in burnley


----------

